# Bona fama melior est zona aurea



## Wymyso

The phrase Dona Fama Est Me_lor Zoha Aurea is on a piece of pottery that I found recently.  I don't know what this means.  Thank you if anyone can assist.


----------



## Whodunit

Some words look Latin to me, but I'm not sure about "zoha." Maybe it's a Greek name or something like that, but I can't be sure. Would you mind attaching a picture of the pottery where you read it?


----------



## relativamente

Just a gess "bona fama melior est zona aurea" good fame is better than golden belt


----------



## Wymyso

relativamente said:


> Just a gess "bona fama melior est zona aurea" good fame is better than golden belt


 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Whodunit

relativamente said:


> Just a gess "bona fama melior est zona aurea" good fame is better than golden belt


 
That sounds very good and might be the proper sentence Wymyso had in mind. However, it would be safer to get a picture of the writing.


----------



## judkinsc

I would also translate it as "good fame is better than a golden belt." I haven't been able to find a specific classical reference to this line, in a quick search. I am not aware of golden belts, as a specific theme, during the period. It might very well be one, however.


----------



## jacahan

Whodunit said:


> Some words look Latin to me, but I'm not sure about "zoha." Maybe it's a Greek name or something like that, but I can't be sure. Would you mind attaching a picture of the pottery where you read it?



The Latin motto "Bona Fama Est Melior Zona Aurea" roughly translates as "A good reputation is better than a golden belt." The pottery was in business in Baltimore, Maryland, from 1846 to 1936.


----------

